# Adoption et Protection animale > SOS - Appels Divers > Recherches de familles d'accueil >  Recherche famille pour 2 chats

## Grosse

Bonsoir à tous je recherche d'urgence une famille correcte qui pourrait accueillir mes 2 chats mâles stériliser mais non tatoué ni vacciner mais en parfaite santé (veto en décembre) je vais partir de mon appart pour un endroit où les animaux don't strictement interdit mais mon préavis touche à sa fin donc les chats ont être obligé de partir mais c hors de question de les abandonner ou les donner je tient énormément à eux et des min nouveau appartement je compte les récupérer
Se site est vraiment ma dernière solution 
Je vous supplie de m'aider svp 
Joey 3 ans en février et mistigri papi de bientôt 6 ans (accidente il lui reste 3 pattes)
Je paye la nourriture les soins si besoin et un ptit loyer pr les garder juste je refuse qu'ils sortent mais s'entendent avec tt autres animaux lapin chiens et enfants vraiment très tendre comme animaux sage calme très câlins

----------


## bouletosse

Bonjour

vous avez essayez de contacter les associations de votre région?

----------


## GADYNETTE

j'espère que vous trouverez une famille d'accueil le temps que vous ayez votre appartement pour les récupérer

----------


## Sydolice

Vous devriez préciser la région dans laquelle vous habitez et aussi mettre des photos de vos chats.

----------


## Kmino

Bonjour,

Avez vous une idée de la durée approximative de la garde souhaitée? 1 mois? 6 mois? indéterminée?
Quel est le délai exact qu'il vous reste pour leur trouver une solution (ca peut aider pour partager...et faire comprendre l'urgence)

S'ils ne sont pas vaccinés (je comprends votre position et ne suis pas un ayatollah de la vaccination hein), ca va compliquer les choses pour les assos et même pour certains particuliers...

Acceptez vous un certain éloignement pour avoir plus de chances de leur trouver une bonne FA?

Je vous souhaite plein de courage et croise les doigts

K

----------


## 20pattes57

La 1ère chose à faire, si vous voulez les récupérer un jour, c'est de les identifier. En plus, c'est la loi depuis 1992. Quel est cet endroit où les animaux sont interdits ? Les propriétaires ne peuvent pas les interdire sauf les animaux criards tels que les perroquets. Ça aussi c’est la loi.
Personnellement, j'ai déjà accueilli des chats temporairement mais j'ai demandé les vaccins à jour pour la protection des miens comme celle de ceux qui venaient nous tenir compagnie quelques temps.
Bon courage

----------

